# superworms



## metallica101019 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey I was just wondering if it was safe to feed superworms to my rhom? will it benefit the rhom? thanks for everyones responses!

Phil


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hey phil, haven't seen you on for a long time. yes it's ok to feed superworms to your rhom, but i am pretty sure they are high in fat content. by the way did you ever get that stuff from Globber99? he never got back to me about that.

Joe


----------



## metallica101019 (Jan 15, 2003)

hey joe whats going on? no i never got that filter from him but thanks for the info!

phil


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that sucks bro. your welcome









Joe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What exactly are "superworms"?


----------



## metallica101019 (Jan 15, 2003)

superworms pic 

this is what they are


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

superworms common name is meal worms and are availble at any fishing store...or usually a pet store....are they any good for my p'z ?


----------



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

I was wondering about meal worms also. Don't have my P's yet, but my aunt raises mealworms by the thousand. Planning on feeding them to the P's, if they will eat them. I put one in the tank with 2 big goldfish that try to eat everything and they didn't even pay attention to it.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

my piranhas love all types of works!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2003)

I feed superworms to my black ghost knife fish. I crack their heads open before I put them in the tank so that they don't bury under the gravel and get out of reach of the fish.


----------

